# 13 week old puppy keeps peeing in her crate??



## jalws (Jan 27, 2009)

My 13 wk old female beagle seems to have no problem peeing in her crate!! I've had her for about 3wks. I was taking her out every hour (at first) the started to space it out to every 2hrs. Even the days I tried taking her out every 1/2 she still pees. Laundry is getting to be too much!! She doesn't even whine that she made need to go. (Yes I got her from a breeder and not a mill) She never poops in her crate. I guess that's a good thing! Even when I take her out of the crate to roam free in the house (she's always watched) she has no problem peeing anywhere? I tried piddle pads in the house so if I cant figure out that she needs to go out, she can go on the pee pads, she uses them only when we place her their! She won't go on her own? I'm at a loss and feel she may never get it and the poor pup will never get to roam free in the house. I've read so many books and tried a lot of diffrent things, any advice would be great! I know she's young but this seems, from what I read, not a good habit for her to get use to! Help how do I stop this!


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

How big is her cage in regards to her size? I know that if the cage is too big they will pee in it. The cage needs to be just big enough for her to just turn around, no extra room.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You had it right with every hour. Dogs will go every 70-90 minutes until they learn to hold it. The crate must be cleaned completely with an enyme cleaner...any left over residue will only signal that's the potty spot.
Dogs won't whine, bark or scratch to go out until they learn that going in the house is wrong....very wrong. That's one approach....teaching WRONG (catching them in the act and hustling them to the right place). Another is taking them out every hour. Another approach is huge, huge praise/treats (reinforcement) for going in the right place. And lastly, a combination of all those things.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I swear this needs to be a sticky - http://dogstaracademy.wordpress.com/2008/05/06/crate-soilin/


----------



## jalws (Jan 27, 2009)

So I think Bella' s crate might have been a little big I was able fit a shoe box side ways and she still can stand up, and turn in a circle. So last night was the first night and I watched her after I brought her back from being outside and she was moving around the blacket and she peed on them, almost if she hid it so she didnt have to see it. So I took the blanket out. She still peed. I took her out last night at 1230a, 0300 and 0500- still pee at 0300 and 0500?? Then this am, I took her out of the crate after eating 1/2 prior to and waited like 3min and she peed, on my rug. (I guess I waited to long, should of took her ASAP from the cage.) She is so smart, she knows sit, paw, down, leave it and roll over. What is the issue with her house braking triaing. Im hoping that maybe it was her cage and this was the first night, hopefully she'll get better. Thanks agian Jo-


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

She may have a bladder infection too. 

For the short term she is young enough you could probably put her in a diaper (so you don't have to do so much laundry).

Long term: 
What does she do when she goes outside? Is she sniffing and playing? Do you have her on a leash?

Maybe you should limit her water before she goes into the crate. 

All the best.


----------

